# What Happened To The Topic About Firearms In An Rv Or Car



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I think the thread must have been deleted and I wish it wasn't'. It is cool to be able to read other people's point of views. If it was getting out of hand and people were getting abusive, I just wish that the folks who wrote it would be asked to temper their responses instead of deleting a post whenever one seems to be upsetting. The world is an unperfect place where we each have our right to our opinions. It's called freedom of speech and I think there is a way to moderate the delivery of a response in a better way than just to delete the post. Yes, it's more work for sure, but worth it when we can agree to disagree, yet be respectful.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> I think the thread must have been deleted and I wish it wasn't'. It is cool to be able to read other people's point of views. If it was getting out of hand and people were getting abusive, I just wish that the folks who wrote it would be asked to temper their responses instead of deleting a post whenever one seems to be upsetting. The world is an unperfect place where we each have our right to our opinions. It's called freedom of speech and I think there is a way to moderate the delivery of a response in a better way than just to delete the post. Yes, it's more work for sure, but worth it when we can agree to disagree, yet be respectful.


I was enjoying reading that post as well .... Maybe we can







up a little on the rules... We are adults and I am sure we can keep things under control without removing it (as quickly)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Perhaps it was removed to a website whose purpose is to discuss guns....

Although the original question certainly was valid, as were the initial responses (the ones that actually addressed the question), the OP's question was answered and, unfortunately, it went south from there. Not sorry to see it gone.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Perhaps it was removed to a website whose purpose is to discuss guns....
> 
> Although the original question certainly was valid, as were the initial responses (the ones that actually addressed the question), the OP's question was answered and, unfortunately, it went south from there. Not sorry to see it gone.


I am sorry it went south, I did not get a chance to read anymore after I got home from work.

As far as it being moved to a website about guns ??? I have read many, many posts on Outbackers that DO NOT have just to do with campers or camping. I am not sure why you would even make that statement?

Are you suggesting that only comments about Camping or a Outback Camper are "Valid" ? This come as a shock to me, considering I have always enjoyed reading your many posts.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

It is a valid subject and question.

I do not understand why it needs to be a Taboo Subject Matter.............Last i checked they were still legal and a constitutional right. (at least for now)

Cigarettes, alcohol, and fatty artery clogging diets all have the potential to kill as well......but we can still talk about them...........ironically Govt. seems to always be trying to regulate them as well........

I like reading forums like the one that was deleted...............you have the opportunity to gain insight from a broad range of people & opinions.


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im sorry it was pulled too. Although i didnt read it in a day or so to see how bad it got (if it got bad). I was surprised that it lasted longer than the McCain / Obama Poll considering the direction the gun topic was heading as comparred to the poll and the poll was very peacefull.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

If every off topic thread on this site was moved to another "topic specific" site, there wouldn't be much to read on here lately.

Did not see where it "went bad" but sorry to see it was not just closed and the offenders chastised instead of the whole thread being censored and deleted. Kind of goes against freedom of speech doesn't it?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hopefully a Mod will comment. I stopped reading/participating when I saw it going off the tracks. I wish other's would do the same. On hot button topics like that, if things are getting too heated, just stop posting please. Sometimes everyone needs to take a step back and cool down.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I went looking for it as well to check on a response to my post about a 2004 law permitting off-duty police officers and retired officers to carry in any state (I hope Ridgway Rangers got the information I posted before it went down). I didn't check the site for a few days and came back to find it gone. I missed the part or postings where it went bad. A shame it went that direction, but I support the moderators for their use of judgment on this site. Sometimes things can get out of hand and that can be about anything, guns, politics, etc.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Absolutely ridicilous that is not a valid topic. There is so much talked about on here that has absolutely nothing to do with rv's it isnt funny.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Perhaps it was removed to a website whose purpose is to discuss guns....
> 
> Although the original question certainly was valid, as were the initial responses (the ones that actually addressed the question), the OP's question was answered and, unfortunately, it went south from there. Not sorry to see it gone.


I couldn't count the number of post that have been started and continued for pages that have nothing to do with campers or camping and just live on as worthless inner circle banter. I just choose to ignore those posts and not reply. There were some good points being made on a topic that is relevant to camping and safety. I couldn't disagree more with removing the topic as opposed to freezing it from further comment if it was getting too heated.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Look again.

This time, *READ* the words I wrote (and that you are quoting). I believe the original topic was quite valid. The Administration must have, too, 'cuz the thread was there for a while. I also agree that there were some good points made in that thread. Too bad it didn't stay that way.

btw, before other assumptions are made ... we do own a gun ... several, in fact.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

The first two sentences of my comment were because of this...



wolfwood said:


> Perhaps it was removed to a website whose purpose is to discuss guns....


If the topic is quite valid why is anyone glad the whole topic is removed rather than just the offending posts? I understand the need to control things that get out of control but there is no need to remove valid topics instead of freezing them. That's all, not trying to attack you.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

And yet another topic bites the dust.

I like hearing people's reasons for and against firearms.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

fl_diesel said:


> Perhaps it was removed to a website whose purpose is to discuss guns....


If the topic is quite valid why is anyone glad the whole topic is removed rather than just the offending posts? I understand the need to control things that get out of control but there is no need to remove valid topics instead of freezing them. That's all, not trying to attack you.
[/quote]

That statement was a bit sarcastic (on my part). Yes, for what it matters, my opinion was that the topic was fine ... but the responses I _did_ read eventually went off in quite a different direction with a very different 'flavor'. A direction which did NOT address the OP's question and was neither (even vaguely) related to camping nor "just for fun".

Not to worry - I don't feel attacked. By you or anyone else. I just find it absolutely amazing that words can be quoted ("[the post was quite valid]") and then so much energy put into "arguing" FOR what those words already said. "Valid". I never made any statement that came close to even implying that the OP's question shouldn't have been posted because it wasn't about camping (in fact, it WAS!) Yes, I was glad to see the cr** removed....for many reasons. Why is it necessary for anyone to push such a heated discussion in a place like this?







There are so many other sites that would welcome it. As for the whole thread being removed, I would guess that its related to what the Administration has previously pointed out - individual posts can't/won't be deleted once it's been quoted - - - or others have responded to it. I don't know - I'm not in the Administration. But, I don't need to be "on the inside" to know that the posts were - eventually - neither on-topic nor "fun". Doug has said that he and the Mods. would be tougher on "enforcement" - perhaps this is what he meant. If so - I thank them. Can't we all just play nice?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, whew! I'm glad that's settled.

Now, where do I put my gun in my Outback?

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mswalt said:


> OK, whew! I'm glad that's settled.
> 
> Now, where do I put my gun in my Outback?
> 
> Mark


That there is Funny........................IS it loaded


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Go over to My RV Talk http://www.myrvtalk.com/ and start up one there !!!! They will allow it on there site!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I put up a post regarding this topic gosh what, 2 years ago or so? I don't think it got out of hand and had some great responses to my question. Perhaps you can look there for your answers.

Yes we own guns. No, we don't carry while camping unless "carry" refers to an 8" buck knife. I'll just let Marshal Walt protect us from harm while I roast marshmallows and smoke stogies.









-CC


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Three things...

First, the administration of this forum is not open to public debate. If you have issues with specific rules or administrative actions, please feel free to contact myself or one of the Moderators privately via PM and we will respectfully consider your constructive opinions and suggestions.

Secondly, as this thread is continuing a path that is clearly prohibited in the rules, it is now being closed to further discussion. Any attempt to reopen the discussion will be removed.

Finally, I would like to direct your attention to 'An Open Letter To The Membership...' regarding Outbackers.com and it's use. The letter has been placed at the top of the home page, and can also be accessed by clicking here.

Thank you,
PDX_Doug
Owner/Administrator
Outbackers.com


----------

